# Mobile Phone Providers



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Any advise on any mobile service providers?
I have come across telecom, vodafone, skinny, 2degrees....

Phone will be used for business calls & emails predominantly.

Thank you,
PP


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advise on any mobile service providers?
> I have come across telecom, vodafone, skinny, 2degrees....
> ...


Skinny ??? Never heard of that one.

As far as I knew there are only the other three mentioned.

We went 2degrees simply cos of monthly plan, data, text and call costs, plus it was the easiest and cheapest to get micro sim's sent over to us in the UK. Think we paid around £45 for both delivered from NZ. Defo the cheapest of them all international calling wise. 22c a minute. Cheaper than the landline!
I've not had any issues with reception, using the network on 3G etc etc
All been good for us.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you, heard good things about 2degrees from a few people now.

This is the site I came across when looking for providers: www telme org nz / telme

cheers


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

While I'd prefer 2degrees, even around Auckland I've found coverage spotty. In the first place we were in, 2degrees had no coverage (zero bars!) in 50% of the house, while Telecom had full signal. I found the same in a couple of other places as well.

We're on an open plan with Telecom for $29/month, 150mins, 500GB, 5000txts, etc...

escapedtonz, not sure why you needed to get the SIMs sent to you in the UK first.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> While I'd prefer 2degrees, even around Auckland I've found coverage spotty. In the first place we were in, 2degrees had no coverage (zero bars!) in 50% of the house, while Telecom had full signal. I found the same in a couple of other places as well.
> 
> We're on an open plan with Telecom for $29/month, 150mins, 500GB, 5000txts, etc...
> 
> escapedtonz, not sure why you needed to get the SIMs sent to you in the UK first.


We're on an old 2degrees package. They changed to new ones recently but they are honouring the old packages for another couple of years.
$39/month, 200 mins, unlimited texts, 1.1GB data.

It wasn't essential to get the micro SIM cards delivered to us in the UK, but it was the only way to get an NZ mobile number before arrival.

It was easier to pay a little bit extra for postage so we had the numbers to give all our friends/family before we left and it also meant we could activate the cards from the UK without having to set them up once we got to NZ. One less thing to worry about!

We had given notice to our UK provider to cancel our uk plans on the day we landed in NZ.
During the flight from Sydney to Auckland we changed our cards and used our iphones on 2degrees as soon as we landed. No messing about registering them etc.


----------

